

A Minute With Brendan Eich - voodootikigod
http://www.aminutewithbrendan.com/

======
Kilimanjaro
Transcript onegai shimasu?

------
batasrki
Cool podcast. I'm liking this trend of publishing content aimed a non-newbie
programmers.

This is going into my RSS feeds.

~~~
frou_dh
Got any other recommendations?

~~~
voodootikigod
<http://www.jsconflive.com>

------
voodootikigod
A new podcast that updates weekly with cutting edge information from the
Father of JS, Brendan Eich. The entire site is a tiny little CouchApp with
source available for replication at:
<http://voodootikigod.couchone.com/aminutewithbrendan>

------
pwpwp
Sorry, but this page is broken. I have no iTunes so I can't listen to the
podcast (ah, wait, the player shows up on the feed page...). The feed
subscription page is weird, and took me two (wait, three) attempts to figure
out how to subscribe to the feed.

What happened to a MP3 download and a standard RSS link tag?!

~~~
voodootikigod
Mind if I ask what browser you were using. We are using HTML5 audio tag, so if
you are on IE - it probably will not show. I did add your other suggestions
(download link, standard rss tag), thank you. They slipped through the cracks.

------
dochtman
I wonder if the Sep 1 deadline is for just JM or the actual JM/TM integration.

